# XM and MLB



## klevey (Jan 30, 2004)

I currently have XM in one car and thinking about getting Roady for the other.
However I hear that Sirius is getting the MLB package ( although I can't find any confirmed info on it). 
Question does anyone know anything re: XM and/or Sirius getting this package. Of course I'd like to have 2 XM subs, but would go one and one if need be.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

No announcements have been made by MLB, XM or Sirius. It is anybody's guess
whether MLB will even consider this.
Of course, you can hear ESPN Radio's coverage of Sunday Night Baseball, opening
day, playoffs etc. on either service.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I hear rumors that Sirius is going after the MLB package, which is setting them up to be the DirecTV of satellite radio as they use exclusive sports as the gun to your head to get their service.

XM doesn't seem interested in overpaying for sports programming.

As a matter of fact.......

-the CEO of XM reaches down below his chin and pulls off a mask (Mission Impossible style) OH MY GOD!!!!!!! It's CHARLIE ERGEN!!!!! "BWA HA HA!"


----------

